
Ask HN: Anyone swtiched from whatsapp to wire? - bedros
after whatsapp changed their term of service to allow facebook using whatsapp for advertisement, I decided to keep my old whatsapp and not update.<p>today whatsapp showed a message saying I cannot use whatsapp unless I update, because my app is obsolete.<p>Any body switched to wire any difference with whatsapp?
======
Siimteller
2 days ago - Wire's independent security review [https://medium.com/wire-
news/wires-independent-security-revi...](https://medium.com/wire-news/wires-
independent-security-review-61f37a1762a8#.q1jyk5pbl)

------
jjpcondor
WIRE is just superb and it performs well also in BAD, i.e. low bandwidth
network conditions. I had several WIRE high-quality calls even in 2G! Wire
privacy is just PERFECT!

For any communication where "big brother" monitoring activities are of no
importance WhatsApp is fine.

~~~
tptacek
WhatsApp is end-to-end encrypted with Signal Protocol. "Big Brother" is not
monitoring your WhatsApp encrypted chats.

~~~
feklee
…hard to verify without seeing the source

~~~
wglb
Not really.

